# SKipJack



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

SKiPjack running yet? Thankd


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

yes saw them busting minnows


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks hopefully I can catch few tomorrow.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok i'm new to river fishing.How do you go about catching Skipjack? If someone would please send me a PM explaining it and what i need Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your Pm's .....................Doc


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

went out for a bit this afternoon there was one boat catching a few. nothing like sat tho they might have gotten 30 or so ,dont know if it was all the sunshine or what but sat 2 boats id say filled two large coolers


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been fishing alot with no luck. Usually the spot i go to they are active everyday when it gets a bit warmer. I have been cathcing small stripers, and baby blue cats.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

alot of guys use sabiki rigs white fishskin ones work good just check your state reg. on how many hooks your aloud to use on one rod.


----------



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

What size is skipjack right now that being caught?


Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

HUGE Very big ones


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very Nice Dave where was that caught at?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Greenup Dam


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Roger that, hopefully I can catch a few at my spot in Russell next week.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a big ol' skipjack from last night. Measured somewhere between 16 - 18 inches.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NFCa2_Hxg1I/T4RnRxcKTII/AAAAAAAABLU/k_f_EAVh4zM/s1014/IMG_0286.JPG


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice terry


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

terryit3 said:


> Here is a big ol' skipjack from last night. Measured somewhere between 16 - 18 inches.
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NFCa2_Hxg1I/T4RnRxcKTII/AAAAAAAABLU/k_f_EAVh4zM/s1014/IMG_0286.JPG


Are they Sporadic or hitting every cast?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

The night I was there, I only caught this one.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

With the way the wind has been blowing, it's been really hard to see them chasing the Shiners. I saw a few guys catching them on the bottom while fishing for (and catching) Saugers.


----------



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fished yesterday in russell, no skipjack to be found


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Skippies are starting to stack up below the dams round here. Over the last two days I've caught about 30. They're not exactly running by the thousands tho and I've had to work a little to get em but they are really nice big jacks probably in the 18"-20"+ range. Here's what I do, go to Walmart and buy a couple packs of Arckie Pre-rigged jigs. White with pink heads in 1/16 oz work best for me. I tie on two at a time (one above the other) and cast them below the dams in the fast current. Let em sink a little before you start to retrieve and hold on!! Sometimes you'll catch 2 at a time. Sabiki rigs are ok I guess but they tangle awful bad and are far better for vertical jigging from a boat or something than casting from shore. Anyway that's how I get em every spring.  Also, use light line. You don't need anything heavy duty for skippies 4lb test on a light weight spinning outfit is fine. This lets you cast a country mile and you can still drag two in pretty quick. Plus they can be really fun to catch on light tackle. You might as well have a good time while you're gathering bait!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote thecatman;
"I've had to work a little to get em but they are really nice big jacks probably in the 18"-20"+ range."


*"18"-20"+ range."???*

ARE THEY GOOD EAT'n??? 

I mean the CAT-FISH love 'em?
They gotta be better eat'n than DEEP-FRIED-PUPPIES or PA TROUT!!! 

Ya, we're getting HARD-UP!
Went to Berlin Yesterday,,, ALL DAY,,, 1 crappie- 4 GILLS!!! 
Freezer's pert near empty


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

If you're talking about eating skipjack I wouldn't recommend it. It would be a long, cold day in hell before I would eat one of those slimy, foul smelling creatures. But they do make excellent catfish bait. Lol, just sayin...


----------

